# 8" Blue diamond Rhom...



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Wanted to get some pics up.....Been a week at home now....









Hasnt really shown any interest in eating yet...









His blue really sparkles when he move a certain way in the light. Tried to capture that for ya....

Just planted everything yesturday to so he seems a little pissed at me...Now a plant in his corner...


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

very nice looking rhom you have there. hopefully the coloration will come out even more with proper diet, and once he's acclimated.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

primetime3wise said:


> very nice looking rhom you have there. hopefully the coloration will come out even more with proper diet, and once he's acclimated.


Thats what i'm hopin for...Thanks!


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

SWEEEEEEET!!!! Glad to finally see some more pics of him. He is looking very good!!!


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

cobrafox46 said:


> SWEEEEEEET!!!! Glad to finally see some more pics of him. He is looking very good!!!


Thanks Justin.....


----------



## baliztik terror (Nov 24, 2008)

very nice fish and tank


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I'm Jealous!!!!! JK.....I hope to be sporting a BD soon, myself.

Great looking fish!


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Blue Flame said:


> I'm Jealous!!!!! JK.....I hope to be sporting a BD soon, myself.
> 
> Great looking fish!


LOL..........Thanks...I had a hard time finding this guy...He was worth the wait


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Very nice pickup!!!


----------



## Buckman (Jan 10, 2007)

looks great man, he'll eat when he's hungry enough, no worries.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

fett529 said:


> looks great man, he'll eat when he's hungry enough, no worries.


Kinda what i figured....Thanks


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Looks good super. I Love those BDR's!!!


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

looks sweet tommy, love to see him in a few years when he has filled that tank up


----------



## Wide_Eyed_Wanderer (Aug 22, 2006)

Thats such a nice rhom that im offended.


----------



## rhombeus83 (Jan 26, 2009)

very nice this rhomb...


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

rhomkeeper said:


> looks sweet tommy, love to see him in a few years when he has filled that tank up


thanks man....Yea it should be interesting to see his growth...Whats the biggest diamond that you have seen??


----------



## FEEFA (Nov 19, 2007)

Sweet Rhom and tank


----------



## primetime3wise (Sep 28, 2003)

as you know give him time to acclimate. my 13-14" eats w/ lights off, but doesn't move an inch with them on. it's only been the same time frame as yours, a week.

hopefully yours will look like "fluffy" in no time, i really hope he brings out the coloration like that rhom.


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

superbee said:


> looks sweet tommy, love to see him in a few years when he has filled that tank up


thanks man....Yea it should be interesting to see his growth...Whats the biggest diamond that you have seen??
[/quote]
probably like 11"-12"


----------



## Yanfloist (Oct 1, 2007)

nice diamond rhom!! thanks for sharing


----------



## Malawi- (Oct 21, 2008)

Nice rhom and tank. I bet he is happy in there!


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

primetime3wise said:


> Nice rhom and tank. I bet he is happy in there!


Thanks Malawi...

Its weird i dont think i have seen him but once go to the other side of the tank....My wife says why all this tank if all he does is sit on one side!!!! LOL


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

superbee said:


> as you know give him time to acclimate. my 13-14" eats w/ lights off, but doesn't move an inch with them on. it's only been the same time frame as yours, a week.
> 
> hopefully yours will look like "fluffy" in no time, i really hope he brings out the coloration like that rhom.


Yea fluffy is amazing...I'm hoping as mine grows he will sparkle even more....I can drop talipia in he seems like he looks at me then at the food then at me then never moves....I did try once at night but no deal....I'm sure soon it will happen...

He is so interactive with me...he will just hang at the glass and watch everything i do...Chases my fingers all over, its crazy!!!








[/quote]
sometime big rhoms are a bit of a pain in the a$$ when you try to get them to eat after a big move. was he being fed feeders where you got him, maybe he isn't acostumed to eating from the seafood market.


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

rhomkeeper said:


> as you know give him time to acclimate. my 13-14" eats w/ lights off, but doesn't move an inch with them on. it's only been the same time frame as yours, a week.
> 
> hopefully yours will look like "fluffy" in no time, i really hope he brings out the coloration like that rhom.


Yea fluffy is amazing...I'm hoping as mine grows he will sparkle even more....I can drop talipia in he seems like he looks at me then at the food then at me then never moves....I did try once at night but no deal....I'm sure soon it will happen...

He is so interactive with me...he will just hang at the glass and watch everything i do...Chases my fingers all over, its crazy!!!








[/quote]
sometime big rhoms are a bit of a pain in the a$$ when you try to get them to eat after a big move. was he being fed feeders where you got him, maybe he isn't acostumed to eating from the seafood market.
[/quote]

Not sure on the feeders! They all lie when u ask anyway!!!! LOL

Gonna leave some talipia in tank tonight remove in am if not eatin..


----------



## rhomkeeper (Mar 31, 2008)

superbee said:


> as you know give him time to acclimate. my 13-14" eats w/ lights off, but doesn't move an inch with them on. it's only been the same time frame as yours, a week.
> 
> hopefully yours will look like "fluffy" in no time, i really hope he brings out the coloration like that rhom.


Yea fluffy is amazing...I'm hoping as mine grows he will sparkle even more....I can drop talipia in he seems like he looks at me then at the food then at me then never moves....I did try once at night but no deal....I'm sure soon it will happen...

He is so interactive with me...he will just hang at the glass and watch everything i do...Chases my fingers all over, its crazy!!!








[/quote]
sometime big rhoms are a bit of a pain in the a$$ when you try to get them to eat after a big move. was he being fed feeders where you got him, maybe he isn't acostumed to eating from the seafood market.
[/quote]

Not sure on the feeders! They all lie when u ask anyway!!!! LOL

Gonna leave some talipia in tank tonight remove in am if not eatin..
[/quote]
wouldn't say all, but yea most


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

beautful fish I'm jealous


----------



## casio79 (Jan 9, 2009)

thats an awesome fish and cool setup


----------



## superbee (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!


----------

